# trapping in quark



## mspain77 (May 15, 2006)

how do I?  I've looked around and I can't seem to figure it out.
i have a direct mailer piece that is 2 xolor (pms 295 and K).  I have a grayscale photo with a 80% 295 frame and I need to trap the image area to that we can produce shells and swap the images out.
I selected to 'overprint  the fram inside and overprint the frame outside while knocking out the image area'.  Is that right?


----------



## Natobasso (May 15, 2006)

I work in the industry and I'm not quite sure I understand you. Could you elaborate? Once you create your designs you want, just rip the files and quark does the trapping for you&#8230;or am I missing something?


----------



## Natobasso (May 15, 2006)

Looks like you can set trapping in PREFERENCES/TRAPPING:
http://www.quark.com/about/newsletter/05/05/tips_tricks.html (bottom of page).

I'll need more info, though, to really help with your problem. Seeing your file would be ideal.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2006)

mspain77 said:
			
		

> how do I?  I've looked around and I can't seem to figure it out.
> i have a direct mailer piece that is 2 xolor (pms 295 and K).  I have a grayscale photo with a 80% 295 frame and I need to trap the image area to that we can produce shells and swap the images out.
> I selected to 'overprint  the fram inside and overprint the frame outside while knocking out the image area'.  Is that right?



I can kinda see what you mean, but overprinting is not the way to go. If you do overprint, then if you swap the images by hand on the bench, you will see part of the old image in the frame. Sounds like you should knock 'em out.


----------



## mspain77 (May 29, 2006)

cool, thanks.


----------

